
ASP.NET Core with Docker in Linux and Windows Containers - benaadams
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/ExploringASPNETCoreWithDockerInBothLinuxAndWindowsContainers.aspx
======
tracker1
One thing that would be nice, would be for docker on windows (linux
containers) and docker for windows containers to get along better, so that I
can easily launch either with the same tooling... doing so is really unclear,
I've also been on the insider channel, so may have borked my configuration...
upgraded from Windows 7 to 10, and haven't done a clean install of 10.

Previously, I'd just used cifs/samba shares to run in a linux vm, and ssh from
windows with a gui editor, which had worked well enough. Had wanted to play
with Linux Subsystem for Windows and the Docker with Windows Containers, and
now neither seem to want to work right with anything else, so caveat emptor.

I do hope that in the long run, the LSW shims get to a point that docker for
windows containers can also support linux containers, which will be close to
the grael for me.

